# Craftsman 315.275000 Problem



## rbfe4ch47 (Dec 8, 2007)

I bought this router and table as a combo. I have used it maybe 5 times in the last year or so. I went to use it the other day and could not for the life of me get the depth to change. On the side is a release handle to turn the router up or down but it would not move. Just wondering if anyone out there knows a trick to get this thing to move? I hate to trash it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mwm500 (Jun 21, 2006)

Hello rbfe,
If your router is a fixed base model, saw dust can get down in between the adjustment ring and the motor causing a lot of problems. I had to spray a teflon lube on mine and had to clean it out quit frequently. That's why I think most people use a plunge base on a table setup. I bought a craftsman combo fixed base and plunge base and mounted it to a homemade table but had the same problem with the fixed base. Sears has redesigned their routers to work more like the porter cable wish I had waited.


----------

